# Havalon Knives



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I received one for my birthday and have never used a knife like it. It is razor sharp and comes with a lot of blades. How well do they work skinning game?









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

My cuz has one amd loves it. The blades stay sharp for quite awhile and are easy to put an edge back on with a steel. Don't try to fillet a catfish with one. I watched him butcher one pretty bad lol. It was probably the operator full of busch light tho :lol:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Cool, you know your obsessed with predator hunting when you get gifts with wolves on them. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Being able to change out blades is a plus. I prefer a more curved blade for skinning the body of an animal and a more pointed blade for work around delicate areas. Although I am far from what i would consider a good skinner.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have one also and bought different blades for it, they are a little shorter but have more curve to the blade for skinning. I used it on my sons elk this year and it worked great, also used it when we de-boned all the meat


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Personally I prefer a knife that is less than razor sharp when skinning. Keeps me from slicing through the hide.


----------

